# SO IT'S EUROVISION TIME!



## Harlequin (May 25, 2010)

SO guys who watched the semi-final tonight? <3<3<3 Eurovision.

OUR SONG is a bit gay but i'd do the singer.


----------



## Murkrow (May 25, 2010)

Wait it's been a year since the last one already?

I don't usually watch anything but the final and results because I never even know it's on until someone tells me. When are they going to be?


----------



## Harlequin (May 25, 2010)

Next one is Thursday, I think! And the final is Saturday! :)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 25, 2010)

I vaguely glance through results and songs sometimes... any links to a place where I can check the results?

I remember enjoying a Dutch song this year.

Sometimes I wonder why the Americas don't have an equivalent.


----------



## Tailsy (May 26, 2010)

I AM PISS THAT POLAND DIDN'T GET THROUGH


----------



## Tarvos (May 26, 2010)

Dutch song sucks very hard.


----------



## Minish (May 26, 2010)

I haven't listened to ANY of them, I'm gonna wait for the finals. :D

I'm expecting a lot of campy goodness from what I've heard? Oh hold on this is Eurovision, it's never anything else.


----------



## @lex (May 26, 2010)

Yesterday was somewhat lame, and neither Malta nor Finland made the final, which is sad. Especially since Moldova and Serbia made the final. Srsly, wtf.

At least I hear tomorrow's semi-final will be better. I haven't actually listened to any of the songs before ^_^


----------



## Saith (May 26, 2010)

Storm said:


> Sometimes I wonder why the Americas don't have an equivalent.


America's till in the closet.


----------



## Harlequin (May 26, 2010)

I love France's song, but that's kind of irrelevant because um, don't have to compete until the final. Good times though! Disappointed Serbia got through, wtf is it? Our song this year is kind of lame but I also kind of like it, but then again I am really into kind of lame so.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 26, 2010)

I'm too lazy to actually check whether Ireland went through or not but Niamh Kavanagh is pretty boring anyway. We don't want to win because we'd have to pay for shit.


----------



## Harlequin (May 26, 2010)

Yeah Ireland's through I think. 

Germany's song is nice -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QSgNM9yNjo


----------



## Harlequin (May 27, 2010)

HAHAHAHAH I KNOW THE MALE BACKING SINGER FOR CYPRUS. I've sung with him before, back when my voice wasn't shit.


----------



## H-land (May 27, 2010)

That time of year already? I expected I'd be hearing so much noise in IRC that I wouldn't be able to miss it, but... wow. Really snuck up on me.


----------



## @lex (May 27, 2010)

Ah, lovely, Sweden didn't make it. The worst about that is that this breaks an epic participation-streak of 34. That's a lot.

Still, I'm rooting for Israel and Ireland in the finals. Love, love!


----------



## Harlequin (May 28, 2010)

H-land said:


> That time of year already? I expected I'd be hearing so much noise in IRC that I wouldn't be able to miss it, but... wow. Really snuck up on me.


Naw, I got banned and I was the one making most of the noise!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 29, 2010)

Why is Israel in Eurovision?

Portugal always gets into the finals and never wins. Like in every other field. ALWAYS THE BRIDESMAID NEVER THE BRIDE.


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2010)

IDK I think it's because we were like "aw poor Israel :(" and then let them in, but then they were all ">:D LET'S BE CUNTS" and now it's bad PR to kick them out? idk

The UK always gets into the finals but we never win, either! :(

[lol, we're autofinalists]


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 29, 2010)

You can't beat us for crappy participation, haha! We've been in Eurovision 43 times and we've *never* made the top five! Ha!





*single tear*


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2010)

...oh. Well um. I don't know what to say except stop being so shit! or give lots of money to the contest, idk. That's what we do and we're shit but we're always in the final! :D and sometimes we place highly.

I want Germany or France to win this year. OR the UK obvs but.


----------



## @lex (May 29, 2010)

As for Israel, the rules say participants have to be members of the European Broadcasting Union, not necessarily located in Europe. Lebanon was supposed to partake a few years ago as well, but they opted out when they learned that the rules forced them to show all entries - including Israel's.

Since Finland won in 2006, Portugal is the country that's participated the most and never won ^_^


----------



## Tailsy (May 29, 2010)

Portugal always tries its best. :(


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Portugal always tries its best. :(


It does, it does! Remember last year's? it was so happy ; ; :'3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 29, 2010)

@lex said:


> Since Finland won in 2006, Portugal is the country that's participated the most and never won ^_^


TEARS. ROLLING DOWN MY FACE AS I TYPE.

If we got *good bands* to represent us we'd do better :/ come on, Xutos & Pontapés, those guys from Amalia, Santos & Pecadores, get over heeere.


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2010)

Just get Lady Gaga to do it. 

In 2012, because I want her to do it for us in 2011.


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2010)

IT. HAS. BEGUN.


----------



## Tailsy (May 29, 2010)

GREECE AND FRANCE MA LIFE.


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2010)

I want Greece to win just so they'll have to be all "um, sorry guys we can't actually host."

But France's song was good times! :D


----------



## Tailsy (May 29, 2010)

8| Germany's song wasn't even that good

NOTHING MATCHES MISS KISS KISS BANG


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2010)

KISS KISS BANG BANG IS MY ANTHEM <3

I liked it! France's was probably better than Germany's, and Turkey's was actually very good, but if anyone has to win I don't mind Germany.

I'd like to see us get twelve points though.


----------



## Butterfree (May 29, 2010)

I wanted the Belgian guy to win. :( He was all adorable and non-flashy and stuff. But he did much better than I thought he would anyway, so. :D And Ukraine's singer was awesome, but I'd need to hear the song again to appreciate it properly.

I love how Icelanders always think "YEAH WE'RE TOTALLY GOING TO WIN" even when we have utterly forgettable songs. The Icelandic commentator was being bitter about it during the entire voting announcement thing.


----------



## @lex (May 29, 2010)

I quite liked Iceland this year. Nothing compared to last year, though.

France's song sounds like it's going to be on the radio all summer long. Mark my words.

And Greece and Cyprus! They gave each other their twelves! There's no exception to the rule!

Germany was neat. I was rooting for Belgium or Israel (or maybe Georgia), but this totally works.

And I simply cannot understand how Armenia could be favorites. That song SUCKED.


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2010)

I didn't really want to see another Alexander Rybak moment. Too repetitive imo, although his song was really nice. :3 adorable!

Guy from song number three (was that Norway? I think it was Norway) was really hot but he kind of sucked. 

Spain made me laugh. Honestly, Spain, the problem with your song wasn't the guy running on stage. Performing the song again only made it _worse_.


----------



## Tailsy (May 30, 2010)

Aww, but Spain was so happy!

>:( I still wanted Greece or France to win. Bitches be crazy.


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2010)

So happy. ;-; Spain was terribly though, let's be serious. Greece should have won for the sheer hilarity of "sorry, we're bankrupt and can't afford Eurovision" and then Germany would have had to do it anyway.

France should have won though, Allez Olla Olé is a good song! :D Although Satellite is a good song too. I love it.


----------



## Tarvos (May 31, 2010)

France was just horrible.

Germany and Belgium were the best.


----------



## Harlequin (May 31, 2010)

Belgium's was very nice! I liked it. Lena's voice is exciting and _interesting_ so I'm glad she won.

Although I don't think Britain deserved to come last it's unsurprising given that we were like "no sorry we're not giving the EU more power or money because your currency sucks." So. Yeah.


----------



## Tarvos (May 31, 2010)

Britain was HORRIBLE.

(then again I was in a room full of Jews who only cheered for Israel)


----------



## Frosty~ (May 31, 2010)

Jessie said:


> >:( I still wanted Greece or France to win. Bitches be crazy.


This. 

I don't usually watch Eurovision but me and my friend's had just gotten back to the hotel after MCM and we laughed our heads off at both Greece's and France's songs and we were devastated when neither made the Top Five D:

We hated England's song though. It deserved to be last >:l
(...okay well maybe not worse than some of the other songs but still)


----------



## Tailsy (May 31, 2010)

It wasn't _England's_ song. Unfortunately. :(


----------



## Harlequin (May 31, 2010)

England didn't have a song because England isn't a participant.

And it wasn't _that_ bad. There were _definitely_ worse songs in the contest. Spain, anyone? Wtf I definitely didn't want to see that twice. ; - ;

I mean, we didn't deserve to win because it wasn't the best song there, but it still wasn't bad.

LADY GAGA FOR EUROVISION 2011! [or one of our homegrown British pop artists/groups]


----------



## Equinoxe (May 31, 2010)

Am I the only one here who thinks Eurovision is nothing but a waste of money?
There hasn't been any real music in it since who-knows-when, it's either DUNK-DUNK-DUNK or PYROTECHNICS or BOOBS or SONGS WE'VE ALREADY HEARD BEFORE. Or all of them combined. Also WIND MACHINE.

Honestly, even though I watched the whole thing, I can only remember, like, two songs (barely). It's not a good thing. 
A decent song will play in your head and it's possible to hum. Eurovision-"music" doesn't do that.
(it also tells something that I didn't realize that one guy wasn't a part of the show until the security guys went after him)

It's sad that our country is still participating in it, it would be much smarter to drop out and stop embarrassing ourselves. :/


----------



## Butterfree (May 31, 2010)

> There hasn't been any real music in it since who-knows-when, it's either DUNK-DUNK-DUNK or PYROTECHNICS or BOOBS or SONGS WE'VE ALREADY HEARD BEFORE. Or all of them combined. Also WIND MACHINE.


Of course it is! And that's what makes it so damned fun. It's so bad it's good.


----------



## Equinoxe (May 31, 2010)

You've got a point there. 
Though, I could probably stand it better if there was at least one good-looking male person but no. D: They all looked like hobos or something.
Eurovision needs more eye-candy to be bearable.

EDIT: also if the singers actually SUNG
Half of them sounded like they were just screaming or shouting. Not good.


----------



## Tarvos (May 31, 2010)

Butterfree said:


> Of course it is! And that's what makes it so damned fun. It's so bad it's good.


Actually, in my view, that would just make it bad...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 31, 2010)

I wish there were an Amerivision. :( I mean, the US would probably win every time but it'd be fun to pretend~.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 31, 2010)

Equinoxe said:


> Eurovision needs more eye-candy to be bearable.


the Greek group are gods amongst men

in not-at-all seriousness i think everyone on eurovision is relatively good looking


----------



## Minish (Jun 6, 2010)

I was away during Eurovision so I couldn't post here. ;-;

Oh my god I actually voted for the first time ever. Me and my sister voted for Ukraine. :3 So amazing, it's such a disappointment that they didn't get higher up. The only other song I really liked was Turkey, so at least they came second.

I remember last year's songs really vividly, it was a really great year. Portugal's was just total <3.

Germany's was okay. I didn't think it deserved to win but eh whatever. And we lol'd so hard at the UK being last... oh man. It wasn't _that_ bad a song, we suck so bad.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 7, 2010)

It was that bad, only France was worse.


----------

